# iMac power PC G5 lenteur au démarrage



## JOEL65 (4 Janvier 2022)

Bonsoir à tous, tous mes voeux pour cette nouvelle année.
Mon iMac power PC G5 de 2005 sous OSX ( j'en ai un plus récent aussi ) présente désormais beaucoup de lenteur au démarrage ( environ 15 minutes pour atteindre le bureau ).
Ensuite si je branche une clé , celle-ci n'apparait plus , tout comme le disque dur qui autrefois était sur le bureau, maintenant il n'y est plus , mais tous les autres icônes sont bien là. Et lorsqu'on lance une application, à nouveau on a le temps de lire un livre .
Quelqu'un aurait une idée pour améliorer la situation ou bien penseriez vous que c'est fichu ? Merci d'avance ;


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Janvier 2022)

Pour les disques et support amovibles

Menu: Finder/preferences finder

Pour es reste je pense que le disque mécanique est peut-être fatigué...  Le remplacer par un SSD serait un moyen de e booster un peu... tu as quoi en RAM


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2022)

Après, pour le problème de lenteur, je vois deux causes possibles si on suppose que le disque dur est en bon état :

1) Il est (trop) plein
2) Il a besoin d'un bon formatage.

Après, l'option suivante est un disque en fin de vie. Pour savoir, une bonne piste : Utilitaire de disque, sélectionne le disque (pas le volume monté dessus, hein, le disque physique, la première des deux icônes), et regarde ce qu'il est dit dans les informations à propos de l'état S.M.A.R.T.


----------



## JOEL65 (9 Janvier 2022)

Merci à tous les 2 pour vos réponses , cela fait 1/2 h que je suis sur l'utilitaire et la roue tourne; je pense effectivement que le disque dur est fatigué . j'arrête pour l'instant, je réessayerai un autre jour .


----------



## JOEL65 (10 Janvier 2022)

Me Voila de retour , Voici 3 copies d'écran de ce que l'utilitaire de disque me donne : Pour la clé usb qui n'apparait pas sur l'écran du bureau et que j'aimerai qui apparaisse bien que les 4 cases soit cochées  dans les préférences du finder . Pour le disque dur l'état smart semble vérifié  , mais une vérification indique des problèmes de clé . Que faire, copier le disque dur puis reformuler, ou réinstaller , ou quoi ? Merci de me quitter un peu plus sur les possibilités sur cette vieille machine . J'attends vos conseils éclairés .


----------



## JOEL65 (10 Janvier 2022)

Il faut lire "merci de me guider" et non quitter, l'écriture prédictive joue parfois des tours si l'on ne relie pas .


----------



## Sly54 (10 Janvier 2022)

JOEL65 a dit:


> si l'on ne *relie* pas .


hihihi


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2022)

Bon, visiblement ce disque a des problèmes logiques, mais l'état S.M.A.R.T. semble bien indiquer qu'il est en bon état, donc, je te conseille de tenter de récupérer un maximum de son contenu (essaie avec CarbonCopyCloner, par exemple), puis de le formater de frais avant d'en restaurer le contenu (après, si nécessaire, y avoir installé un système propre).

Pour la clé USB, l'utilitaire de disque indique qu'elle n'est pas "montée" (le volume USB SANDISK est en grisé dans l'utilitaire de disque), raison pour laquelle tu ne la vois pas sur le bureau. Pareil que pour le disque : un formatage de frais devrait rétablir la situation.


----------

